# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Mustafa Eraslan Clavis Panaxı kullandım 2. hafta kalp krizi geçirdim

## anau

Hasan Saraçoğlu
11/12/2011, 11:58 clavis panax kullananların kullanıcı yorumları şikayetleri, clavis panax kullananları kullanıcı yorumları yan etkileri | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı
Clavis Panax Dr.Mustafa Eraslan’nın reklamını yaptığı üründen getirttik ancak 2 .hafta kalp krizi geçirdim,hastaneye kaldırıldım bu ürünü asla ve asla desteklemıyorum.Para tuzağı resmen.üinden getirdikleri HUATUO isimli bitkiden yapılıyor.yoksa çoban çökeren mi acıcakmış damarları yok öyle birşey.



> Annem Mustafa Eraslan'ın Clavis Panax yüzünden böbreklerini kaybetti, Allah bunların belasını versin
> 
> ayşe solmaz
> 14/12/2011, 08:17 clavis panax kullananların kullanıcı yorumları şikayetleri, clavis panax kullananları kullanıcı yorumları yan etkileri | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı
> annem panax yüzünden böbreklerini kaybetti .şu an haftada 3 gün diyalize giriyor.Siz her şeyi bu kadar iyi biliyorsunuz da o zaman bu doktorlar boşuna mı 6 yıl okuyor.Cahil insanları kandırıp sırtından para kazanıyorsunuz.Buraya ürün bana çok iyi geldi yorumunu yapanların çoğu kendileri.Burada kazandınız ama öbür dünyada ellerim yakanızda sizlere hakkımızı da paramızıda haram ediyorum.Annemin çektiklerini gördükçe sizlerin daha beter olmanız için Allah ınızdan bulun diyorum:yatağınızda rahat yatmayın inşaallah.
> 
> *Geniş bilgi için* http://www.dogaltedavi.net/f259/must...rnet-6616.html


*Sağlık Bakanlığı, "Clavis panax", "Clavis" ve "Klavis panax" isimli ürünlerin toplatılmasına karar verdi.*
Sağlık Bakanlığı, "Clavis panax", "Clavis" ve "Klavis panax" isimli ürünlerin toplatılmasına karar verdi Sağlık Bakanlığı, "Clavis panax", "Clavis" ve "Klavis panax" isimli ürünlerin toplatılmasına karar verdi. ürünlerin reklamlarının durdurulması için de RTüK'e konunun hassasiyeti iletildi. 

Sağlık Bakanlığı'ndan yapılan yazılı açıklamada, Dr. Mustafa Eraslan'ın "Clavis" ve "Clavis panax", Dr. ümer Coşkun'un ise "Klavis panax" isimli ürünle ilgili bazı televizyon ve radyo kanalları ile internet sitelerinde endikasyon belirtip, gerçeğe aykırı beyanlarda bulunarak tanıtım ve satış yaptığı yolunda şikayetler ulaştığı ifade edildi. 

Açıklamada, Geleneksel Bitkisel Tıbbi ürünler Danışma Komisyonu'nun dün konuyla ilgili yaptığı toplantıda aldığı kararlara yer verildi. 

Buna göre, komisyonun kararında, Dr. Mustafa Eraslan ve Dr. ümer Coşkun isimli şahısların, "Clavis panax', "Clavis' ve "Klavis panax' isimli ürünlerin muhtelif televizyon, radyo kanalları ve internet sitelerinde satışını yaptığı, gerçeğe aykırı beyanlarda bulunarak halkı istismar ettiği, yanılttığı, herhangi bir tedavi etkisi olmayan ürünleri para karşılığı satarak menfaat temin ettiği, ayrıca halkın sağlığını bu fiilleri ile tehlikeye düşürdüğü belirtildi. 

Söz konusu ürünlerin endikasyon belirtilerek satış ve tanıtımlarının yapıldığı, bu nedenle belirtilen hususlar göz önünde bulundurulduğunda, olası sağlık problemlerinin de önlenmesi amacıyla "Clavis panax' da dahil olmak üzere "Clavis' markalı ürünlerin ve "Klavis Panax' isimli ürünün piyasadan toplanması gerektiği yönünde bilimsel kanaat doğduğu anlatıldı. 

Söz konusu ürünlerin mühür altına alınarak satışının engellenmesi konusu il valiliklerine bildirilirken, her türlü reklamın acilen durdurulması için de RTüK'e konunun hassasiyeti iletildi. - Ankara

mustafa
14/11/2011, 10:47 clavis panaks kullanıcı yorumları, clavis panaks kullananlar | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı yorumları
arkadaşlar bende aldım bu ürünü 1 aydır kullanıyorum hiç bir faydasını daha görmedim / clavis panaks

*Kibarlı Doğal Sağlıkürünleri*
*
Dr. Mustafa Eraslan'dan inciler:*
Bugün 07.10.2011 saat 19.00 gibi akşam Tempo Tv yiizlerken Mustafa ERASLAN'IN programı ile karşılaştım, ne diyor diye birazdinlemek istedim çok komik şeyler söyledi ve beni güldürdü.Efendim dostlarımlaotelde idim oradan boylu boslu bir karı koca geldiler ve ortalarında 4-5yaşalarında bir çocuk vardı çocuğu sarıp sarmalamışlardı.Geldiler ve banateşekkür ettiler ''Hocam Panax kullandık çocuğumuz oldu sağolun dediler''demişler.Lafa bak.Panax dediğin ürün kaç yıldır piyasada 2 yıldır.Peki bu çocuk4-5 yaşındaysa anne ve babası nasıl oluyorda panax kullanarak çocuk sahibioluyor.üok komik değil mi? Ben çok güldüm ama bu durmumdan haberdar olmayanlargülebildimi? İSTEYENLER benimle ilgisi olmayan bir site var oraya bakarakbunlar hakkında daha geniş bilgi sahibi olabilirler.http://www.sikayetvar.com/arama/?typex=1&q=kibarlı&x=0&x=24&y=14

Size bir hikaye anlatayım Mustafa bey: Benim küçüklüğüm13 yaşına kadar köyde geçti.Köyümüzde çok güzel bir köy odası vardı.Sonbahar,kış ve ilkbahar aylarında takriben heryıl bu köy odasında 7-8 ay sohbetlerolurdu.Rahmetli amcam Hz. Aliden, Battalı Gaziden ve Eba Müslimden hikayelerokur veya dini sohbetler oldurdu ve hergün toplantıya 25-40 kişi katılırdı vehemen hepsi yaşlı insandı çocuk olarak sadece ben katılırdım, çünkü busohbetleri severdim.Karlı soğuk bir kış günü yine güzel sohbet sırasında anidenDursun ağa koşarak içeri girdi ve ''Köyü bir kurt sürüsü bastı en az 50 kurtvar'' dedi.Rahmetli Babam Mehmet Ağaya göz kırptı Mehmet Ağa kurt sürüsünübende gördüm ama o kadar yoktu, olsa olsa 20 adet vardı dedi.Babam bu sefer.AliAğaya baktı, Ali Ağa ''Kurt sürüsünü bende gördüm ama o kadar yoktu olsa olsa3-4 tane'' dedi.Dursun ağa sizde beni yalancı çıkaracaksınız ayıp oluyor amadedi ve bu sırada babam söze karışan babam evet bende gördüm o bir tilkiyidibizim kümesi basmış ve tavukları öldümüş'' dedi.Dursun ağa canım benim gözümiyi görmüyor zaten olabilir kardan dolayı seçememiş olabilirim dedi ve bütünköylü gülmekten öldü.

Mustafa bey böyle bir hikayeyide Almanyada yineyaşadım.Ben birgün Antalyaya gidiyorum bir arsa alacağım dedim, sözümütamamlamadan Tekin söze girdi ve evet benim Antalyada çok büyük bir çifliğimvar ve çifliği ibrahim abiye satacağım onun için Antalyaya gidiyor dedi.Benbaka kaldım.İşte Antalyada ki binlerce dönümlük çifliğinden bahsetti veballandıra ballandıra anlattı.Tekini iyi tanıyanalar güldü, tanımayanlar banabaktı.Böyle büyük bir çifliği nasıl alacaksın dediler.Bende ne söylüyeceğimişaşırdım kaldım, ama Allahtan Tekin beyimiz bana söz bırakmadı konuştudakonuştu.Tekini insanlar tanıdıkca sadece gülmek için onun yanına gidipbirşeyler sorarak onu konuştutup bol bol gülüyorlardılar.Evet herkesin birliktegüleceği o vakit yavaş yavaş geliyor.Yalancının mumu yastıya kadar deratalarımız.Bunu hem Dursun'da hemde Tekin'de gördüm.Darısı..................................... ............. .................

Varan 1.
*CLAVİS PANAX UYARISI!*


xprodoksit gönderdi. | 19.07.2011


*TEB' den 'clavis panax' uyarısı*

*Türk Eczacıları Birliği, kalp-damar hastalarının kullanması gerektiği iddiasıyla internet üzerinden satışa sunulan 'Clavis Panax' adlı ürünün, halk sağlığı için açık bir tehdit olduğu uyarısında bulundu.*
BİTKİSEL üRüNLER İüİN “GIDA TAKVİYESİ üRüN” ONAYI ALIP İLAü GİBİ SATIYORLAR 

*HALKIMIZ AüIKüA KANDIRILIYOR*!
Son zamanlarda bitkisel içerikli ürünlerin kullanımında yoğun bir talep yaşanmaya başlandı. Talebin artmasında, bu tür ürünlerin içeriğinin bitkisel olması nedeniyle sanki “*hiçbir zararı yokmuş*” gibi bir algı oluşmasının ve kitle iletişim araçlarının insanları yanlış bilgilendirmesinin etkisi çok büyük. Bununla birlikte, bazı sorumsuz şahsiyetlerin, bilim insanı kisvesi altında halkın iyi niyetini kendi menfaatleri doğrultusunda hiç çekinmeden kullanmakta olduğu da acı bir gerçek. Bu gibi kişilerin tanıtımını yaptığı ürünlere, “gıda takviyesi ürün” olarak onay alınmakta, daha sonra bu ürünler “çeşitli hastalıklara iyi geliyor” ibaresi ile pazarlaması yapılmaktadır.

“İlaç” gibi özellikler sergilediği ifade edilen ürünler, hiçbir sağlık profesyonelinin yönlendirmesi olmadan halkımıza tanıtılarak satılmaktadırlar. Bu durum halkımızın hastalıklar ile ilgili olarak yanlış ve tehlikeli bir biçimde yönlendirilmesi anlamına gelmektedir. Bu nedenle, ortaya çıkması muhtemel çok ciddi sağlık sorunları ve hatta ölümle sonuçlanan vakaların olması, sürece bir an önce müdahale edilmesini gerektirmektedir.
“Gıda takviyesi ürün” olduğu iddiasıyla sadece internet üzerinden satışı gerçekleştirilen ürünlerden biri de “*Clavis Panax*”dır. Bu ürünün, “kalp ve damar rahatsızlığı ile buna bağlı hastalıkları bulunanların mutlaka kullanması gerektiği” ibaresiyle hem internet sitesinden hem de çeşitli televizyon kanallarından reklamı yapılmaktadır. ürünle ilgili olarak bilgisine başvurduğumuz TEB Eczacılık Akademisi Başkanı ve Farmakognozi Profesörü Sayın Kemal Hüsnü Can Başer’in değerlendirmelerine göre; tamamen bitkisel olduğu iddia edilen bu ürünün içerisinde Tribulus terrestris (Demirdikeni), Avena sativa (Yulaf) ve Panax ginseng (Ginseng) bitkilerinin “hangi kısımlarının” ve “bunların ne miktarda” olduğu belli değildir. Prof. Başer’e göre internet dışından temini mümkün olmayan bu ve benzeri ürünlerin, Sağlık Bakanlığı’ndan ruhsat almaksızın, ister ilaç isterse gıda takviyesi adı altında pazarlanması halk sağlığı için açık bir tehdittir. Bu nedenle, yasaklanması ve adli takibi gerekmektedir. Ayrıca, “Clavis Panax” isimli ürünü pazarlayan doktor olduğunu iddia eden kişi, yaptığı bu etik dışı davranış sebebiyle kendi meslek kuruluşu tarafından takibe alınmalıdır.
*İüİNDE İLAü HAMMADDESİ OLABİLİR*
Prof Dr. Başer’e göre; kalp ve damar rahatsızlığı ile buna bağlı hastalıkları olan kişilerin bu ürünü kullanabilmesi için, geleneksel üin ilaçlarında sıkça rastlanan bir *tağşiş* (katıştırma) şekli olan “*bitkisel karışıma bilinen bir ilaç hammaddesinin katılması durumu*” bu üründe söz konusu olabilir. Zira Sağlık Bakanlığından ruhsatı olmadığı anlaşılan bu ürünün içerisinde, bahsedilen drogların bulunup bulunmadığı bile belli değildir. Tüm bu nedenlerle tamamen bitkisel bir gıda takviyesi olarak lanse edilerek bu şekilde satışının gerçekleştirmesi ile halkımız en düzgün ifade ile kandırılmaktadır.
Bütün bu değerlendirmeler ışığında, biz eczacılar ilkesel olarak tüm ilaç ve ilaç etkisi gösteren ürünlerin tamamının yalnızca Sağlık Bakanlığı onayı ile halka ulaştırılması gerektiğine inandığımız tekrarlamak istiyoruz. Mevzuattaki boşluklardan faydalanarak, karlarına kar katmak amacıyla toplumun sağlığıyla oynamaktan çekinmeyen bahsi geçen ürünleri üreten ve pazarlayan kişileri “vicdanlı” davranmaya davet ediyor, bu ürünlerin satışı ve kullanımı konusunda tüm toplumu bir kere daha uyarıyoruz. Bu vesile ile doktor tavsiyesi ve eczacı danışmanlığı olmadan hiçbir ürünün kullanılmaması ve bu tür ürünlerin tanıtımını yapan kişilerin de bilimsellik kisvesini kullanmalarına itibar edilmemesi gerektiğini bir kez daha hatırlatmak isteriz. 
TüRK ECZACILARI BİRLİğİ -MERKEZ HEYETİ 

* *PANAX Hakkında SUü DUYURUSU* 12.11.2011

Varan 2.
*PANAX HAKKINDA SUü DUYURUSU CLAVİS PANAX UYARISI! - Haber - www.XprodoksiT.com*
xprodoksit gönderdi. | 12.11.2011
üzgürce reklamı yapılan ve satılan, bitkisel olduğu için birçok kişi tarafından ‘masum’ kabul edilen ilaçların ciddi sorunlara, hatta ölümlere yol açabildiği malum. üoğunluğu Gıda Tarım ve Hayvancılık Bakanlığı onaylı söz konusu ürünlerle ilgili somut bir adım henüz atılmış değil. *Türk Kardiyoloji Derneği* bitkisel ilaçlar yapan, yalan yanlış vaatlerle satan *üç doktorla bir eczacı* hakkında*Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı*’na suç duyurusunda bulundu...
*
Avukat Hasan Tiftik* (46) geçen şubat’a kalp krizi geçirdi, müdahaleyle tıkalı damarı stentle açıldı. Bir damarında daha yüzde 60 tıkanıklık vardı. Doktorları iki ay sonra bir kontrol anjiyosu istedi. Tiftik, reçete edilen ilaçları kullanmaya başladı. Ama bazı televizyonlarda sık sık boy gösteren Dr. Mustafa Eraslan’ın ürünlerinden *Panax Clavis*’i de içmeye başladı. Dr. Eraslan’ın anlattıklarından etkilendi, kestirme yoldan iyileşmek istedi. Dr. Eraslan, ilaçlarının altı ay boyunca kesintisiz kullanılmasını söylediği için anjiyosunu geciktirdi. Anjiyoya giderken “Bütün damarlarım kesin iyileşmiştir” diye düşünüyordu. *Fakat yüzde 60 oranında tıkalı damarın, altı ayda yüzde 90 oranında tıkandığı fark edildi.* Doktoru “Ne yaptın böyle, bu damar nasıl bu kadar kısa sürede, bu kadar tıkandı?” diye sorunca kullandığı bitkisel ilacı anlattı. Tiftik, “Belki anjiyoyu biraz daha geciktirseydim bir kriz daha geçirebilirdim. Doktorlar derhal by-pass’a aldı. Beş damarım değişti” diyor. 
*RTüK’E DE BAşVURDULAR*
Türk Kardioloji Derneği derhal bir dava açtı. Dava dilekçesinde, *Dr. Mehmet Eraslan* ve birlikte çalıştığı *eczacı Mustafa Ekin* ve *Dr. ümer Coşkun*’un “nitelikli, organize ve örgütlü dolandırıcılıkla kişilerin hayatını, sağlığını tehlikeye sokacak biçimde ilaç yapıp sattıkları” öne sürüldü. Ayrıca söz konusu ürünlerin reklam ve ilanlarının yasaklanması, piyasadan toplatılması, radyo ve televizyon reklamlarının durdurması ve satış hizmeti veren internet sitelerine ulaşımın engellenmesi talep edildi. Dernek, Dr. Eraslan, Ekin ve Dr. Coşkun ile yapılan televizyon ve radyo yayınları ve ürünlerin reklamlarının durdurulması için ikinci kez RTüK’e de başvurdu. 
*MUCİZEVİ VAATLER*
Türk Kardiyoloji Derneği Başkanı Prof. Dr. Oktay Ergene, bitkisel destek olarak satılan ürünlerin, kalp ve damar sağlığı için ciddi bir tehdit oluşturduğunu söylüyor: “Tanıtımı yapılan bitkisel ürünlerle çok büyük vaatlerde bulunuluyor. Toplumda en sık ve yaygın görülen kronik hastalıkları tamamen iyileştirdiklerini iddia ediyorlar. Bir ilaç nasıl olur da hem damar tıkanıklıklarını açar hem de görme bozukluğunu düzeltir, MS, Parkinson, Alzheimer’e iyi gelir, cinsel sorunları çözer, kısırlığı tedavi eder, safra kesesi taşlarını çözebilir, romatizma-eklem hastalıklarını ve tüm kanserleri iyileştirir, diyabetlilerin kan şekerini düzenler? Böyle bir ilaç, tıp devrimi demek. üağımızın tüm kronik hastalıklarını birkaç ay içinde tamamen iyileştirdiklerini söylerken, modern tıbbın insanları ömür boyu ilaç kullanmaya mahkum ettiğini söyleyerek gerçek tedaviden uzaklaştırıyorlar. Ortalama bir vatandaş, televizyon yayınlarını izlediğinde, internet sitelerindeki bilgileri okuduğunda bunları başlı başına bitkisel bir ilaç olarak görüyor” diyor.
*HAYATI RİSKE GİRENLER VAR*
Televizyonlardan bu ilaçların tanıtımları izleyen birçok hasta tıbbi tedavilerini terk ediyor. Kimi de reçeteli ilaçlarla birlikte kullanıyor. Prof. Dr. Ergene, “Modern tıp tedavisini bırakan hastaların hastalığı ağırlaşıyor. Bitkisel ürünlerin, modern ilaçlarla etkileşimlerini bilmiyoruz. Bu bitkisel ürünler nedeniyle hayati tehlike atlatan hastalar var.” 
*üLüMDEN DüNDü* 

61 yaşındaki Sırma üzcimbit de ‘mucizevi’ ilaçlar satan *Dr. ümer Coşkun*’un ürünlerinden mağdur olan, hatta ölümden dönen hastalardan. Felç geçiren ve romatizmal kalp kapağı hastalığı bulunan üzcimbit televizyonda izlediği Coşkun’un vaatlerinden etkildi. Oğlundan kendisini ona götürmesini istedi. Dr. Coşkun hastayı muayene bile etmeden, yaklaşık 15 kutu omega 3, amber çiçeği, ginkgo biloba, turmeriç, böğürtlen kökü, kırkkilit otu, ebegümecili bitki çayı, çörek otu, vitaminler ve biberiye içeren ilaçları verdi. Tümüne yaklaşık bin lira ödeyen üzcimbit, reçeteli ilaçları bir kenara koyup bunları içmeye başladı. üzcimbit, “Televizyonda güzel güzel anlatıyordu. Umutlandım. İyileşeceğimi düşünerek aldım” diyor. Ancak geçen Temmuz’da ölümcül bir ritim bozukluğu geçirdi. Yoğun bakıma alındı, solunum cihazına bağlandı. Hastaneye zamanında ulaştığı için kurtarıldı. Doktoru Doç. Dr. Hüseyin Sürücü, “Böyle bitkisel ilaçlara koşulsuz inanan hasta çok maalesef. İnsanların sağlığını ilgilendiren bu ürünlerin Tarım Hayvancılık ve Köyişleri Bakanlığı tarafından ruhsatlandırılması son derece yanlış. Bu Sağlık Bakanlığı’nın işi olmalı” diyor. 



Varan 3.



> _Ben Ahmet Sarıkaya istanbulda borsada çalışırken çok stresli iş ortamından dolayı tansiyonum 15-16 dan aşağı düşmüyordu, kolesterolum, trigliseridim yüksek, karaciğerimde yağlanma, bağırsaklarımda hazımsızlık ve şişkinlik vardı.Sonunda baktım olmuyor ya para sağlık ve işimi bırakarak Saroza yerleştim.Hocam ben sizi yıllardır tanırım ürünlerinizinde faydasını gördüm.Fakat reklamlara kandım ve 6 ay kibarlının panax isimli kapını kullandım bir faydasını görmedim, sonrada safra kesemde oluşan taş içinde onlardan sarı bir toz aldım safra tozu diye bana bir etkisi olmadı artı çok ama çok fahiş paralar ödedim, keşke size gelseyim.Adamları arıyorsun cahil çocuklar çıkıyor bir cevap verebilecek bir Allahın kulluda yok hep işleri alavere dalavere.Allah bunları islah etsin.Sonunda sizin ürünleri yeniden kullanmaya karar verdim. Yarın inşallah üanakkaleden istanbula sizi görmek için geleceğim Allah nasip ederse ordayım._



Evet sizi çok iyi tanıyorum bizim eski ofise de gelmiştiniz bundan 5-6 yıl önce, bizim ürünleri çok az kullandınız ve çok kısa sürede iyileşmiş ve tedaviyi yarıda bırakmıştınız.Ben siz en az 3-4 ay kullanmanız gerekir dememe rağmen siz sadece 6 hafta kullanmış ve başkada kullanmadınız.Bizim ürünler 6 hafta kullandız tansiyon, kolersterol, trigliserid düşmüş, mide ve bağırsaklarınız iyileşmiş ve 4-5 sene rahat ettiniz.Keşke 4 ay kullanabilseydiniz., şimdi bu rahatsızlıklar olmazdı.Kibarlı'nın ürünlerini 6 ay kullanmışsınız ve faydasını görmemişsiniz.
Varan 4
http://www.dogaltedavi.net/f259/kibarli_dogal_saglik_urunleri_urun_etkinligini_gos termedi-6250.html#post18794
_




 e_yilmaz Nickli Üyeden Alinti


Sayın Hocam annemde ileri derecede kemik erimesi mevcut malum piyasada herkesin kandırıldığı mustafa beyin güya tedavisi ilaç kullandık ancak erimeye hiç faydası olmadı, artı aylarca kullandığımız ilaçlar için bir milyara yakın para verdik. Hocam ne tavsiye ederseniz yönlendirmelerinize uyacağız artık birşeyler yapıp sonuç alamamaktan da bıktık size güveniyoruz yardım edin...


_
Doğrusu bende çok şaşırdım bizi arayan bir çok hasta onara ulaşamadıklarından beni arıyorlar bazıları bunların üretiği panax hapının kiminde allerjik reasiyonları tetiklediği kimi kabızlığa sebep olduğundan bahsediyorlar ve hatta reishi mantarı hapı ve k1 haplarını iç kanamalara sebep olduğu bir hasta şimdi şuanda hastanede yatıyor.Hastaneden yatan Ali Duman bey lenf kanseri çok ağır bir hasta adamcağınızın üzerinde iyileşeceksiniz diye önce panax sonra k1 denmişler ve bu haplar iç kanamalara sebep olmuştur.Valla ne diyeyim Allah akıl fikir versin.Dünyanın hiç bir ülkesinde narkabuığu şimdiye kadar tıbbi maksatla kullanmamıştı bunlar kullanıyor, sanki buluş yapmışlar gibi.Reishi mantar 2002 yılından beri ABD' de FDA tarafında toksik madde oluğu yönünde ki raporlarla yasakalndı ama bunlar halla üretiyor ve satıyorlar.Benim aklım izanım almıyor.
Varan 5
http://www.dogaltedavi.net/f259/kiba...html#post18794
_




 matbacier Nickli Üyeden Alinti


Ben engin 6-7 ay iksir, tonik, aloevera jel, damar çayı ve enfeksiyon çayı kullandım.Tansiyon ve kolesterolum 6 hafta içerisinde normale döndü, fakat trigliseridim 750 lerden aşağı düşmüyordu çok şükür bu 4. ayın sonunda trigliseridimde normale döndü.İksir kişinin cinsel performasınıda artırıyor, ama sarımsak kokusundan dolayı iksiri bırakıp tv lerde çok sıkca reklamını gördüğümüz panax hapını kullanmaya başladım.Panax 4 ay kullandım bir faydasını görmedim, satıcı ve üretici firmayı aradım kimse ilgilenmedi.Bende ibrahim gökçeki iyi tanıdığımdan belki yardımcı olur diye onu aradım.ibrahim bey panax'ın böyle bir özeliği yokdedi ve bir çok şey anlatı ama anladığım içinde ne damar açıcı ne cinsel güçü artırıcı bir bitki olamadığı, yani paramız ve zamanımız boşa gitti artı ben bu panax dan sonra kabız oldum ve kaşıntı başladı.İbrahim beyin ürünlerini kullanmadığıma çok çok pişmanım.


_
Engin bey bana getirdiğiniz panax kutusunun üzerinde yulaf, ginseng ve çakırdiken ekstrelerini gördüm, fakat Mustafa Eraslan beyin tv lerde içinde olduğunu ideea ettiği epimedium (azgınteke otu) ekstresini görmedim.Oysa Mustafa Eraslan birleşiminde epimedim ekstraktı var diyor ve bugün tesadüfen baktım ve dikkat ettim epimedium dan bahsediyor.Fakat kutunun üzerinde epimedium yazmıyor, yani içerisinde yok demektir, yoksa nasıl etki ediyor.Olmayan bir bitki ekstraktı nasıl etki ederki bunu bilen biri varsa bana açıklasın.Bizde Epimedium Macunu üretiyoruz ve bu macunun içinde epimedium var ve bu bitki ekstraktının kilogramı üinde 3300 USD yani çok çok pahalıdır.Engin bey allerji ve kabızlığın tedavisi biraz zaman alacak demektir, yani bozulan bağırsak floranız 3-4 ayda yeniden düzelir inş.
Varan 6
http://www.dogaltedavi.net/f259/kibarli_dogal_saglik_urunleri_urun_etkinligini_gos termedi-6250.html#post18794
_




 a.duman Nickli Üyeden Alinti


''Ben Ali Duman Rize'den Gırtlak kanseri nedeniyle bir kaç defa tedavi oldum, kemo terapi gödüm, 1,5 yıl önce amaliyat oldum. Sonra olarak kırtlağımda bir kist oluştu bu kitleye ye karşı 8 ay Kibarlının Reishi Mantarı hapını kullandım kitlede bir milim küçülme olmadı ve kanama başlayınca korkudan Kibralı’nın REİSHİ MANTARI HAPINI BIRAKTIM.Doktorum amaliyat edemeyiz çok metazdaz oluşmuş bütün boğazı sarmış dedi.Ben ibrahim Gökçek'i aradım ve bana mayıs 2011'’de iksir, jel, kist çayı ve damar çayı gönderdi.Bu ürünleri 4 ay kullandıktan sonra 29.09.2011 Trabzon’da hastaneye gittim ve en büyüğü 10 cm olan kist 4 cm'e kadar küçüldü.Bu arada başka bir firma bana CLEVİS K1 diye hap gönderdi kansere karşı diye onuda kullanmaya başladım.Ne olduysa bu CLEVİS K1 'i kullandıktan sonra oldu ve benim boğazımda kanama başladı.İbrahim beyi aradım ne oluyor diye bana RESHİ MANTARI kullananlarda iç kanamalar oluyor bu nedenle ABD'de yasaklandı dedi.Ben Reshi Mantarı kullanmıyorum dedim, ibrahim beyde ısrarla içinde Reshi Mantarı olan bir ürün kullanıyorsunuz iyi bakın dedi.Bende ona Dr. Mustafa Eraslan'ın CLEVİS K1 hapını kullanıyorum dedim.İbrahim bey bana çok kızdı ve bu K1 ne içeriyor biliyormusun dedi.Ben hayır bilmiyorum dedim oda bu CLEVİS K1’ın içerisinde propolis var.Propolis bir zamanlar Sovyetlerde moda idi, faka propolisin siroza, yani karaciğeri iflasına sebep olduğu için yasaklandı, sen yaşadığına dua et dedi.Allah ibrahim beyden razı olsun.Az kasın iç kanamadan ölecektim, doktorlar kanamayı durduramıyor ve şimdi hastanede yatıyorum.Bana bir şey olursa bu Mustafa Eraslanın yakasına yapışın hocam Alla rızası için.Hocam iyi ki varsınız bundan kendi doktorlarımla ve bitki uzmanı olarakta sadece sizinle irtibata geçeceğim.Hoca size teşekkür etmek için istanbula geldim, ama aniden kötüleştiğimden yanınıza gelemedim hastaneye yatmak zorunda kaldım, hastaneden çıkar çıkmaz, yanınıza geleceğim.Allaha emanet olun, sağlıcakla kalın.Bunları yazması için yegenime ben rica ettim, isteyen bana ulaşabilir.''


_
Ali Duman beyin dostu iki doktor bugün buraya gelerek Ali beyin durumu hakkında bana bilgi verdiler.Bende Reishi Mantarını iç kanamalara sebep olduğunun bilindiğini ve ABD 'de FDA tarafından üretimin ABD de yasaklandığını söyledim ve Türkiye'de Prof.Dr. İsmail üelik kendisi onkolog Hacettepe üniversitesinde ve bunun toksik madde olduğuna dair raporu var, fakat bazı insanlar para kazanmak için buna rağmen bu ürünü üretmekteler, ben bunu anlamış değilim.Allahtan ki geç kalmadan Ali beyin durumuna doktorların dostlarının yardımı ile önlem alındı ve CLAVİS K1'in kullanımı yasaklandı. CLAVİS K1'in içerdiği propolis Rusya’da binlerce insanda siroza sebep olduğunda dahili olarak kullanımı yasaklanmıştır, bu nedenle propolis sadece harici olarak kremi yapılır.Dünyada ki olup bitenlerden bi haber olmak maalesef çok tehlikeli olabiliyor. CLAVİS K1'in içinde yine hiç klinik araştırmasına dayanamıyan Nar kabuğu ektresinin ne işe yaradığıbilinmemektedir, neden bu veya benzeri maddeleri karıştırp karıştırp insanlarıperişan ediyorlar.Ali bey kanama takriben 3-4 günde yok olur, fazla stres yapmayın tedavi ederiz inşallah.üok şükür sizin durumunuzu geç olmadan farkettik, bazılarına maalesef yetişemiyoruz ve Allah korusun çok geç kalınıyor.

Varan 7. http://www.dogaltedavi.net/f221/ulse...html#post19323
_




 d.aslan Nickli Üyeden Alinti


Ben Dilek Aslan Konya'dan bende yıllardır ülseratif kolit var ve Kibarlı reklamlarından dolayı Cemre Ab-ı Hayat Suyu aldım kullandım tam 10 gün sonra kanama başladı.Kibarlıyı aradım bende kanama yoktu ishal oluyordum ne oldu da kanama başladı dedim geçer geçer dediler.Fakat kanamalar 15 gün geçmesine rağmen makattan gelen kanama durmadı.Kibarlıyı yine aradım geçer geçer dediler baktım onlar ben ölsemde bunların umurlarında değil.İnternetten tekrar araştırma yaptım ki Cemre ab-ı hayat dedikleri lahana suyu ve ve zencefilli limon suyunun Gökçek Tentür ve Gökçek Tonik'in çakma versiyonu olduğunu öğrendim.Kibarlıyı yine aradım siz sahtekarsınız sahte ürünler üretip insan sağlığı ile oynuyorsunuz dedim.Bana ağır küfürler ederek telfonu yüzüme kapattılar ve istediğin yere şikayet et dediler.Doğrusu bunlar bu cesareti nereden alıyorlar anlamadım, adamlar açıkca beni tehdit ettiler.İbrahim beyi aradım iyi ki bıraktınız iç kanamadan ölebilirdiniz asla kıbarlı ürünleri kullanmayın çünkü bunlar içeriğinde ne olduğunu bilmedikleri ürünlerin benzerlerini üretmeye çalışıyorlar dedi ve bana iksir, tonik, kolit çayı ve ishal çayı gönderdi.Ben ibrahim beyin gönderdiği ürünleri kullanmaya başladıktan tam 8 gün sonra kanamalarım durdu çok şükür şimdi kendimi daha iyi hissediyorum.İbrahim beyi aradım teşekkür ettim o da bana siz bir yazı yazarsanız bir çok insanı uyarmış olursunuz ve bizde size % 20 indirim yaparız çünkü tedavi süreci ülseratif kolit de 4-5 ay sürebilir dedi.İbrahim bey size müsade ederseniz ibrahim abi demek istiyorum abi siz olmasanız benim hayatım kararacaktı ALLAH SİZDEN RAZI OLSUN NE MURADINIZ VARSA VERSİN.Size hayatım boyunca dua edeceğim, dualarım sizinle sizin çok çok başarılı olmanızı diliyorum.


_

Dilek hanım evet malesef birçok şikayet geliyor, inanın hergün en az 4-5 kişi bizi arayarak kibarlı ürünlerini kullandık şöyle oldu böyle oldu diyorlar, biz bundan bir yıl öncesine kadar kibarlıya ürün veriyorduk fakat nerdeyse bir yılı geçti ürün vermiyoruz.Bu firmanın bizimle ilgisi yok desem de yine aranıyoruz.Muhtemelen televizyonlardaki programları seyredenler telefon numarasını yazarken yanlış yazıyorlar.Dilek hanım yine sizden yarım saat önce bizi arayan vatandaş kibarlı sizin bayinizdi onlarla mı çalışıyorsunuz ben eskiden sizde ürün almıştım çok iyi gelmişti, şimdide kardeşim için panax aldık hiçbir faydasını görmedik dedi.Ben ona biz kibarlıyala bir yıldır çalışmıyoruz verdiğim bayilik sözleşmesini iptal ettik ama halla bizi onlarla birlikte zannedenler var demekten artık bende usandım, fakat insaların çaresizliğini hastalığını suistimal etme kullanmanın sonu felakettir.Allah islahettin, islah olmayanların Alllah bildiği gibi yapsın, biz çakma ürün üretenleri mahkemeye verdik, yapacak başka bir şey yok sadece çok çok dikkat edilmeli rasgele bir yerlerden ürün alınmamalı.

http://www.dogaltedavi.net/f259/kiba...html#post18794

*Varan 8.*
http://forum.donanimhaber.com/m_51460993/tm.htm,
Panax ve reishı mantarını şubat ayından temmuz ayına *kadar* aksatmadan kullanıp toplamda 1300 tl para vermiş biri olarak;
İlk kullanmaya başladığımda tansiyonda bariz bir azalma oldu.Oratalama 13,8-14 den 12-12,5 seviyelerine düştü.
Kan yağlarım ilaç kullanmama rağmen en düşük 235 seviyelerini görmüştü ilaçla birlikte 175-185 seviyelerine indi.
şeker seviyelerimde üç aylık ortalamada çok bir değişme meydana gelmedi.
En kötüsü ilaç kullanmayı bırakınca ortaya çıktı olarak düşünüyorum.İlacı bıraktıktan 2 hafta sonra yaptırdığım tahlil sonuçlarına göre Kan yağlarım 465 seviyesine çıktı.Hiç 285 in üzerine çıkmamıştı.Kollestrol değerlerim hep normal sınırlar içinde gezerdi.O 230 seviyesine çıkmış.Tansiyonum 14,2-14,5 seviyelerine çıkmaya başladı.
Tlf ile arayıp konuyu ilettiğimde bizim ilaçların öle bir etkisi yoktur deyip salladılar.Bende bir daha almadım.İşin kötü yanı gerçekten olumsuz etkisi var ise başkalarına olumlu olarak aracı olmamdır.
Bu bana göre sağlık bakanlığının aslında bir işe yaramadığının göstergesidir.İnt ve TV yoluyla adamlar sağlık konusuna girmişler bangır bangır reklam yapıp ürün satıyorlar.Bakanlık sadece seyirci.Sanki olumsuz bir durum ortaya çıktığında o hastaların tedavisi ile ilgilenmeyecekmiş gibi.Alın ürün numuneleri tahlil edin inceleyin ve devlet ciddiyeti içinde gereğini yapın.Faydalı ise sattırın.Faydası yok ise halkı söyüşletmeyin.
Halkı suçlayabilirler.üaresiz olanlar en küçük çare ihtimaline bile sarılırlar.Atalarımızın denize düşen yılana sarılır sözünü unutmayalım.Türkiye Cumhuriyeti güçlü bir devlettir.Bu devletin içinde bir şekilde kendine iş bulanlar,makam edinenler bunu akıllarından çıkarmasınlar.Halkı heralanda korumak onların görevidir._____________________________Allah hepimizi insan gibi insanlarla karşılaştırsın.
Kim bu Dr. Mustafa Eraslan?

*Clavis Panax ve Reishi Mantarı hakkındaki olumlu yorumları genelikle sayıları 100 den fazla olan KİBARLI DOğAL SAğLIK üRüNLERİ firmasının bayilerinde çalışan binlerce kişi tarafından yapıldığından olumlu yorumların % 99'u doğruyu yansıtmamaktadır.* 

*Alıntı: Kullanıcı Yorumların dan*

1. halil özgen
23 Ekim 2011, 11:12
Aldığım günden 3 hafta sonra ilaç yüzünden yüksek tansiyona yakalandım. Kalp ritmim bozuldu ve kendimi oldukça yorgun hissediyorum. Ritm bozukluğundan tedavi olacağım. Eskiden 3 km koşan biriydim. şimdi 2. kata çıkamıyorum. Beynim patlayacak gibi oluyor. İlaç bende ters etki yaptı. Aradığım kimse bana bir şey demiyor. Muhattap bulamıyorum. Doktora sordum. Hemen bırak dedi. İlacı kullandığım için çok pişmanım. Mustafa Eraslanı kimse bulamıyor. Bu doktor nerede????

http://www.kullanici-yorumlari.net/clavis-panax-kullananlari-kullanici-yorumlari.html

*2**.* *gonavy* clavis panaks kullanıcı yorumları, clavis panaks kullananlar | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı yorumları
23 Ekim 2011, 20:56
Bu panax ı kısa süreli kullandım son derece zararlı yan etkileri var sakın doktora danışmadan kullanayım demeyin tamamen bitlisel deniyor fakat çok zararlı sonuçlar doğurabilir….Panax kullanıp araç kullanayım demeyin , aynı firma reishi mantarını da satıyor bunun da son derece zararlı olduğu belirtiliyor yıllar önce amerikada FDA tarafından iç kanamalara sebep olduğu için yasaklanmış ama bizde çikletmiş gibi satılıyor.Tarım bakanlığındaki memurlar ne anlarsa izni onlardan alıyorlar.
ARTIK şİFACILARI SIKI TAKİBE ALMAK GEREKİYOR SAğLIK BAKANLIğI NEYİ BEKLİYOR BU İşİ BEN Mİ YAPACAğIM.

3.*m.orhan* clavis panaks kullanıcı yorumları, clavis panaks kullananlar | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı yorumları
23 Temmuz 2011, 10:47
damar açıcı panax nasıl üretiliyor faydalıysa niçin bukadar insan bıçak altında ülkedeki paralar yurtdışına ilaç hammade parası olarak gidiyor ülkedeki bu kadar tıp adamı demekki boşu boşuna tedavi öneriyor benim yüksek kolestrolum var 8-10 yıldır kolestrol düşürücü ilaç kullanıyorum ilaca devletin ödediği para boşunaysa devlet niçin bu konuda uğraşanlara destek olmuyor bu konuda uğraşanlar şarlatansa devlet niçin cezai müeyyide uygulamıyor nerde devlet, nerde başbakan, nerde sağlık bakanı, nerede tıp otoriteleri bu kadar vurdum duymazlık olmaz clavis panaxın faydası varsa açıklansın zararı varsa sağlık bakanı çıksın açıklasın ve müeyyide uygulansın. Bu konuda ülkemizde boşluk var fırsatçılara gün doğdu rakının ve paranın sahtesinin yapıldığı ülkemizde kimsenin bilmediği reishing mantarı ve diğerlerini kapsül içine koyup 100-200 tl.ye satanlar belkide kalpazanlardan daha tehlikeli yazıktır günahtır ayıptır herkesi göreve davet ediyorum. işin doğrusunu sağlık bakanlığı araştırsın tahlillerinin neticesi ile sertefikalandırsın ve yararı varsa açıklasın insanlarda gönül rahatlığıyla bunları kullansın teşekkürler

4.*eyüp* clavis panaks kullanıcı yorumları, clavis panaks kullananlar | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı yorumları
29 Temmuz 2011, 16:45
bende clavis panax aldım kullanıyorum ama yazdıklarınız çok doğru kesinlikle
katılıyorum ..özellikle şu kısma “” bu konuda uğraşanlar şarlatansa devlet niçin cezai müeyyide uygulamıyor nerde devlet, nerde başbakan, nerde sağlık bakanı, nerede tıp otoriteleri bu kadar vurdum duymazlık olmaz clavis panaxın faydası varsa açıklansın zararı varsa sağlık bakanı çıksın açıklasın”"”

5.*erdal* clavis panaks kullanıcı yorumları, clavis panaks kullananlar | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı yorumları
27 Mayıs 2011, 06:57
Bu ürünü aldık
kullanım bilgisi ile ilgili herhangi bir reçete ve bilgi yok
yazan telefon numarasını da aradım kimse cevap vermedi
sipariş alırken 126 tl gibi bir rakam yazıyordu.
Bize geldi 200 tl içinde 90 kapsül varmışş.
zoraki almış olduk
kimse sakın almasın ve kanmasın böyle şeylere
Dolandırıldık gibi hissettim kendimi.
Peki ya 200 tl olmasaydı üzerimde tekrar söylüyorum bu ürünü kimse almasın.

6.*cemal uzunkaya* clavis panax şikayetleri | clavis panax | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı yorumları
25 Eylül 2011, 08:10
clavis panax ı kullanıyorum ve çevremdeki bütün arkadaşlarıma hatta doktorlara bile tavsiye ettim ve bunun vesilesiyle onlarda siparişle getirtip kullanıyorlar ama bursada geçen haftalarda tarım fuarında kutusu 75 liraydı biz ise 124 liraya getirtiyoruz yazık değilmi bizlere nerdeyse yarı yarıya satılan bu ürünü bundan sonra ne alırım nede kimseye tavsiye ederim.
Bu yazımı özellikle dr.mustafa eraslan okusun

7. *sağlık* clavis panax şikayetleri | clavis panax | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı yorumları
09 Eylül 2011, 08:10
Bacak damar tıkanıklığımda vardı. 2 kutu bitirmeme ragmen hiç bir faydasını görmedim.

8. *yasar karacan* clavis panax şikayetleri | clavis panax | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı yorumları
11 Ağustos 2011, 13:46
3 kutu panax aldım üçüncü kutu bitmek üzere hiç bir faydasını göremedim.Günde 2 kapsül kullanıyorum.Kayıtlarınıza bakarsanız ne zaman alındıgını görürsünüz.Tv reklamlarınıza bakılırsa Maşallah bütün kanalları işgal etmişiniz.Gayeniz milletin sırtından para kazanmakmı yoksa dertlere derman aramakmı.Bir üç kutu daha clavis panax almam mı gerekiyor bilgi vermenizi rica ederim. Yasar Karacan/Akdagmadeni-YOZGAT

9. *abdullah* panax kullanıcı yorumları, panax yorumları, panax şikayet | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı yorumları
21 Temmuz 2011, 10:42
*panax* adlı *damar açıcı* olduğu iddia edilen ilacı by pass ameliyatı olan babam için aldık (dört kutu). şu an yaklaşık beşinci ayını kullanmakta. Fakat şimdiye kadar herhangi bir faydasını gördüğünü söyleyemeyiz.Satan kişiye sorunca en az altı ay kullanmanız lazım diyorlar(O da dört kutu=400TL) Bakalım, altıncı ayın bitmesini bekliyoruz.

10. *cemali* clavis panax kullananların kullanıcı yorumları şikayetleri, clavis panax kullananları kullanıcı yorumları yan etkileri | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı10/11/2011, 09:31
ben cemali mustafa eraslanın damar açıcı ilacından dört kutuyu beş ayda içtim ama hiç faydasını görmedim elimde üç adet anjio filmi mevcuttur öncesi ve sonrası 04 /11/2011 tarihinde tarsus medikalda stent taktırdım mustafa bey hala idda ediyorsa ben burdaym devlet babada ilgilenirse her zaman yardımcı olurumm yani kısaca bunlarla kim ilgilenirse yardımcı olurum kimse insan sağlıyla oynamasın saygılarımla

11. mustafa clavis panaks kullanıcı yorumları, clavis panaks kullananlar | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı yorumları
*14/11/2011, 10:47
arkadaşlar bende aldım bu ürünü 1 aydır kullanıyorum hiç bir faydasını daha görmedim / clavis panaks*

12. saglık clavis panax kullananların kullanıcı yorumları şikayetleri, clavis panax kullananları kullanıcı yorumları yan etkileri | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı
15/11/2011, 05:54
Halit şahin bey, doğru söylüyorsunuz. Damarların açılıp açılmadığını ispat etmek o kadar zor değil. Ama neden bunu ispat etmiyorlar. bu ispat belgelerle olur. Demekki bir aldatmaca söz konusu. ben 3 kutu bitirdim. fakat hiç bir faydasını görmedim.

*13.* *hasan* clavis panax kullananların kullanıcı yorumları şikayetleri, clavis panax kullananları kullanıcı yorumları yan etkileri | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı
28/11/2011, 09:09
Ben 3 kutu kullandim hic bir faydasini görmedim daha Tansiyonum yükseldi bu da yüzlerce ilac gibi çinden ithal edilen ne oldugu bilinmeyen bir sey…

*14.* *Kibarlı Doğal Sağlık ürünleri: Clavis Panax sadece para tuzağı* 
ismail
09/12/2011, 19:29 clavis panax kullananların kullanıcı yorumları şikayetleri, clavis panax kullananları kullanıcı yorumları yan etkileri | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı
hiç bır faydası yok kibarlı clavis panaxın para tuzakları
DAHA ONCEKİ YORUMLARIDA OKUMANIZI TAVSİYE EDERİM.

15. *Kibarlı Clavis Panax ve Reishi Mantarı ile insanları dolandırıyor*

RIZA üZAYDIN clavis panax yorumları, clavis panax kullanıcı yorumları | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı yorumları
30/11/2011, 08:42
SELAMLAR BEN TESADüFEN TELEVİZYONDA DEVAMLI DüNEN REKLAMLARDAN GüRüNCE ALMAYA KARAR VERDİM CLAVİSPANAKSI üüNKü KULANMAYA BAşLADIğINIZ İLK GüNDEN FARKI GüRECEKSİNİZ DİYORDU.FATİH TE BAYİSNDEN BİR KUTU ALDIM .ORADAKİLER GüNDE SABAH AKşAM BİRER TANE ALMAMI SüYLEDİLER KUTUYU BİTİRDİM AMA BİR FARK GüREMEDİM.İNTERNETTE GüRDüğüM DR MUSTAFA ERASLANA SORUN LİNKİNE YAZDIM.ERTESİ GüN ARADILAR DR şENOL OLDUğUNU SüYLEYEN Kİşİ.ADETA PAZARLAMACI GİBİ ISRARLA ALTIşAR KUTU CLAVİSPANAKS VE REİşİMANTARI SATMAYA üALIşTI VE GüNDE İKİ DEğİL üüER TANE KULLANMAM GEREKTİğİNİ SüYLEDİ . KREDİ KARTINA TAKSİT üCRETSİZ KARGO FALAN DİYORDU SüREKLİ BUNLARI KULANIN KONTROLUMDA OLACAKSINIZ DİYORDU .SONRA BAşKA BİRGüN FATİHTE BAşKA BİR DüKKANDA BUNA BENZER İLAüLAR YARI FİYATINA SATMAYA üALIşIYORLARDI HALA şAşKINIM ALSAMMI BİLEMEDİM

16. ismail *Kibarlı Sağlık ürünleri:Clavis Panax para tuzağı hiç bir faydası yok

09/12/2011, 19:29clavis panax kullananların kullanıcı yorumları şikayetleri, clavis panax kullananları kullanıcı yorumları yan etkileri | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı*

hiç bır faydası yok kibarlı clavis panaxın para tuzakları
DAHA ONCEKİ YORUMLARIDA OKUMANIZI TAVSİYE EDERİM.

17. *Clavis panax ile insanların sağlığı üzerinden para kazanıyor
*misafir
10/12/2011, 23:56 clavis panax kullananların kullanıcı yorumları şikayetleri, clavis panax kullananları kullanıcı yorumları yan etkileri | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı
Adam birkaç bitkinin içeriğini ya da kendisini bir kapsüle doldurmuş insanların sağlığı üzerinden para kazanıyor.Kısa sürede de köşeyi döner.
Sizin hiç aklınız alıyor mu acaba hiç bir temele, deneye ya da araştırmaya dayanmayan sadece kendini doktor olark tanıtan birinin söyledikleriyle sınırlı bir şeyin tüm kalp ve damar hastalıklarına ve daha birçoklarına iyi geleceğine.
Paranıza yazık etmeyin…

*18.* *Dr.* *Mustafa Eraslan Clavis Panaxı kullandım 2. hafta kalp krizi geçirdim
*Hasan Saraçoğlu
11/12/2011, 11:58 clavis panax kullananların kullanıcı yorumları şikayetleri, clavis panax kullananları kullanıcı yorumları yan etkileri | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı
Clavis Panax Dr.Mustafa Eraslan’nın reklamını yaptığı üründen getirttik ancak 2 .hafta kalp krizi geçirdim,hastaneye kaldırıldım bu ürünü asla ve asla desteklemıyorum.Para tuzağı resmen.üinden getirdikleri HUATUO isimli bitkiden yapılıyor.yoksa çoban çökeren mi acıcakmış damarları yok öyle birşey.

*19.* *Annem Mustafa Eraslan'ın Clavis Panax yüzünden böbreklerini kaybetti, Allah bunların belasını versin*

ayşe solmaz
14/12/2011, 08:17 clavis panax kullananların kullanıcı yorumları şikayetleri, clavis panax kullananları kullanıcı yorumları yan etkileri | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı
annem panax yüzünden böbreklerini kaybetti .şu an haftada 3 gün diyalize giriyor.Siz her şeyi bu kadar iyi biliyorsunuz da o zaman bu doktorlar boşuna mı 6 yıl okuyor.Cahil insanları kandırıp sırtından para kazanıyorsunuz.Buraya ürün bana çok iyi geldi yorumunu yapanların çoğu kendileri.Burada kazandınız ama öbür dünyada ellerim yakanızda sizlere hakkımızı da paramızıda haram ediyorum.Annemin çektiklerini gördükçe sizlerin daha beter olmanız için Allah ınızdan bulun diyorum:yatağınızda rahat yatmayın inşaallah

*Alıntı: şikayetimvar.com dan*

*1.muco56**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAğLIK üRüNLERİ üzel Karışım Dediler2000 TL Aldılar!*
Yeğenimin hastalığı için kibarlı sağlık ürünleriniaradık. C** ş** adlı kendisini doktor olarak tanıtan kişi yeğeniminrahatsızlığın tedavi edilebileceğini fakat ilacın özel olarak karışımhazırlanacağını ve fiyatınında 2000 TL olduğunu söyledi. 

Bizde M** E**'a inandığımız için 2000 TL kredikartına 12 taksitle M** ş** adına çektirdik. ilaç geldi fakat şok olduk.Gönderilen ilaçlar şunlardır: 10 adet clavis panax, 10 adet reishı mantarışimdi size soruyorum. Bu yapılan doğrumu hepsini parasını bir seferdealıyorsunuz? Bize anlatsaydınız ilaçlar bittikçe alırdık. 

Bu ne insanlığa ne de ticaret anlayışına yakışır.Resmen hayal kırıklığına uğradık. üzel karışım dediniz tablet geldi. Ayrıcayavaş yavaş alacağımız ilaçları sadece kendi menfaatiniz için bir seferdesattınız. Ve bunu ilaç alan herkese anlatacağım. Resmen duygumuz rencide edildimağduriyetimin giderilmesini rica ediyorum cevabınızı mail adresime bekliyorum. 
http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...00+TL+Aldilar!

*2. genclikiste**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SİGARA BIRAKMA ürünlerin Faydası Yok!*
Kibarlı ürünlerinden sigara bıraktırma ürünüolarak aldığım sarı kantoron'lu bitki tableti ile zingeber doğal ürünleri günde1 paket sigara içen biri olarak bırakmak üzere aldım. Büyük ümitlerle aldığımbu ürünlerin hiç bir faydasının olmadığını gördüm. 

http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...n+Faydasi+Yok!

*3.KARANYILDIZ**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAğLIK üRüNLERİ Forza Man İlacı İşeYaramıyor!*
Yaklaşık 3 ay önce Kibarlı Sağlık ürünleri'ndenFORZA MAN isimli ilacı aldım. Ancak hiçbir fayda göremedim. Bu konuyuönemsemedim ama dün bana doktorun asistanı olduğunu söyleyen biri ( ismi vetelefonu bende mevcut ) reklamlarda ki fayda iddialarının doğru olmadığını" Forza Man in işe yaramaması sebebiyle Doktor bey yepyeni bir ürünhazırladı ve bunu size ücret karşılığı hemen göndermek istiyoruz " diyerekbeni aradı. 

Sıkı durun aynı; metodu bana tam 20 gün önce" Ben ü*** Coşkun'un asistanıyım . For man isimli ilaç işe yaramıyor; amasize yeni formülümüzü ücret karşılığı hemen göndermek istiyoruz " diyerekarayan bir bayanda uyguladı.

http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...Ise+Yaramiyor!

*4.smaliari**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAğLIK üRüNLERİ Fiyatları SürekliYükseltiyorlar!*
Kibarlı Sağlık ürünlerini kullanan bizlerden paraalmak için ellerinden geleni yapıyorlar.Nasıl mı ? ürünün kullanıması için enaz altı ay kullanılması gerektiğini söyleyerek insanları alım yapma konusundateşvik ediyorlar. İlk iki aylık kullanım için 4 kutu ödemesi olan 350.00 TLcivarında benden ödeme aldılar. 

Sonraki iki aylık kullanım için 4 kutu + başka birürün ilavesini yoğun etki göstermesi için teşvik ederek telefonda aldırıyorlarve benden 450.00 TL daha alıyorlar. Son iki ay için 6 kutuya 580.00 TL ödemeistiyorlar. Son kullanım olduğunu bile bile ve belirli aralıklarla ürünün bitipbitmediğini aldırmak için telefonla sürekli arıyorlar. Bizler parayı sokaktabulmuyoruz. Alnımızın teriyle kazanıyoruz. Ama Kibarlı Sağlık ürünleri'ninbaşındaki insanlar nasıl olsa eninde sonunda alacak mecbur düşüncesiyle fiyatımaksimum söyleyerek ve sözde inidirim yaparak hiç taviz ve anlayışgöstermeyerek 580.00 TL istiyorlar.

Halbuki ilk defa almak ve kullanmak için kaç taklaatarak bizi ikna emeye çalışıp ve %40 - %50 gibi indirimler yaparak almayateşvik ediyorlar. Sonrasında da malum para almak için ellerinden geleniyapıyorlar. 

Bu insanlar bizlerin hastalıklarına yardımcıolacaklarına, fiyat konusunda yardımcı olacaklarına bizleri mağdur ediyorlar. 

http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...;kseltiyorlar!

*5. reyyan-asude**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAğLIK üRüNLERİ ürün İadesiniYapmadı!*
Birkaç gün önce Kibarlı doğal sağlık ürünlerinden1 adet reishi mantarı aldım. İnanın 1 adet kapsül kullandım. Her zaman 10'a 6civarında normalde seyreden tansiyonum 14'e 10, kalp atışım 100'ün üzerineçıktı. Kendilerine başta sormuştum benim tansiyonum bu şekilde, bunun zararıolur mu diye, bana tansiyonu dengeleyeceğini söylediler. O kadar rahatsız oldumki kendimden ümidi kestim. 

Sonra bu firmaya 2 defa mesaj gönderdim. Bu ürünüiade etmek istediğimi söylememe rağmen hiç ses çıkmadı. Satarken durmadanarayanlardan bir daha ses çıkmadı. Bende kendilerini şikayet edeceğimisöylememe rağmen yine ses yok. 99 TL ödeme yaptım. Hakkımı istiyorum. 

http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...esini+Yapmadi!

*6. ebrarazra**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAğLIK üRüNLERİ İade Almadılar!*
Kibarlı'dan 2 çeşit ürün aldım dün geldi eşimlemüzakere yapınca kullanmaktan vazgeçtim. Hemen aradım açılmamış olan ürünleriniadesini talep ettim fakat gelen cevap oldukça ilginç. 

Kişisel bakım ürünü olduğu için iadesininolmadığını söylediler. 7gün içinde ambalajı açılmamış ürünü iade hakkımolduğunu söyledim kabul etmediler. Bu insanlardaki iş ahlakını anlayabilmemmümkün değil. 

http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...ade+Almadilar!

*7. gdemirbilek**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAğLIK üRüNLERİ ürünü İade EtmemeRağmen üdeme Yapmıyorlar!*
Kibarlı Sağlık ürünleri (Kargo poşetinde iseBotanik Bahçesi yazıyor) firması tarafından nisan ayı içerisinde babama 2kutudan oluşan ve kalbe bilumum olumlu etkileri olduğu ifade edilen 200.00TL'ye 2 kutu ürün satılmış. 

Babam ürünü teslim aldığının ertesi günü kalpdoktoruna danıştığında ise bu ilacı asla kullanamazsınız cevabını almasıüzerine ilgili firmayı 212-553*** nolu telefondan aramış, kendisine "ürünügeri alamayız" cevabı verilmiş, daha sonra ben görüştüm iadealabileceklerini söylediler. 

24 Mayıs 2011'de ürünü kendilerine kargo ilegönderdim, 25 Mayıs 2011'de ise teslim aldıklarını teyit ettim, aradan geçenyaklaşık 1 aylık süreçte en az 20 kez her bir personeli ile görüştüm. Hesapbloke oldu, arkadaş atlamış, yaaa hala yatırmamışlar mı vb oyalayıcıkonuşmaları, iade edilen ürünün parasını yatırmıyorlar. 

http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...e+Yapmiyorlar!

*8. DOGU75**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAğLIK HİZMETLERİ ürünümü İade Etmekİstiyorum!*
02 Ağustos 2011 tarihinde Kibarlı.com sitesindesipariş ettiğim clavis reis mantarı 99 TL kredi kartımdan 12 taksitle tahsiledilmiştir.04 Ağustos 2011 tarihinde elime ulasan ürün clavis panax olarak U**kargo ile teslimat edilmiş ve yanlış ürün yollandığından ve faturasız olduğu,herhangi bir kullanım kılavuzu olmadığından ve yanlış ürün gönderdiklerindentekrar kargo ile iadesinin ödenmesi için aynı gün iade ettim .

15 Ağustos 2011 tarihine kadar iadem gerçekleşmedi1 hafta içinde gerçekleşeceğini söylediler şu anda telefonla aradığım haldeKibarlı yani Botanik Bitkisel Pazarlama Ticaret Ltd. şirketine ulaşamıyorumşuan nasıl iademi alabilirim.Bu konu hakkında yardımcı olmanızı rica ederim. 

http://www.dogaltedavi.net/newthread...ewthread&f=259

*9. askin.81**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAğLIK üRüNLERİ Yanlış ürün Yollandı!*
www.kibarli.net adresindenPanax damar açıcı bitkisel tedavi ürünü ile beraber toplam 4 adet ürün aldım. 

üdemeyi kapıda kredi kartı ile yaptım. 4 Adetürüne 440 TL ödedim. Panax yerine farklı bir ürün gönderildi ve 10 gündürherhangi bir sonuç alamıyorum. Gelen ürün üzerinde yazılı numarayı arıyorum.Siparişiniz kargoya veriliyor dendi hala bir gönderi almadım. 

Bayram sebebiyle biraz da bekledim düzelir diyeancak nafile. Bir hattan başka bir hatta bağlanıp bekletiliyorum sonra da hatdüşüyor. Telefon numaram alınıyor 1 saat sonra döneceğiz deniyor ve dönülmüyor. 

http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...Urun+Yollandi!

*10. ganza**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAğLIK üRüNLERİ 2000 TL'yiTaksitlendirilmeden Kartımdan Direk üekildi!*
Benim MS hastası kardeşim var, tıpta çaresiolmayan bir hastalık, bizde son çare bitkisel ilaçlara yöneldik, Kibarlı Sağlıkürünleri Doktor M*** E*** aradık bize ilaçlar tavsiye etti aldık kullandık 1ay, 7 ay kullanmanız gerektiğini söylediler. şimdi 2000 TL'lik ilaç siparişiverdim ve kredi kartına 12 taksit yapacaklardı ilaçla geç de olsa geldi kredikartı ekstrem geldi 2000 TL'yi taksit yapmamışlar, tek çekim yapmışlar.

Ben askari ücretle çalışan biriyim, arıyorum banailaçları pazarlayan C*** beyi telefonuma cevap vermiyor, danışma hattındanarıyorum yok toplantıda yok burada değil yok biz sizi arayacağız bankaylagörüştük halletik taksitlendirdik diyorlar, bankayı arıyorum yok öyle bir şeydiyorlar. Benim ve ailemin bu ilaçlardan bir umudu kalmadı. 

http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...Ccedil;ekildi!

*11. atd32**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAğLIK üRüNLERİ Siparişim EksikGeldi!*
D1-E1-Panax siparişi verdim yanında hediye olaraksigara bıraktırma seti verileceğini söylediler. Fakat kargo geldiğinde eksikolduğunu açmadan F** beye ilettim, içinde var teslim al dedi. Açtığımda eksikolduğunu bir ürün daha olması gerektiğini söyledim, hakarete varan sözlersöyleyerek iade et kardeşim dedi.

Kendisini şikayet edeceğimi söyledim ve telefondaalmazsan alma dedi ve yüzüme kapadı. İnanmasam ürün dahi almak istemem amakullanmak istiyorum çünkü M** E** beye inanıyorum F** bey yakışmıyor burayauyarın kendisini. 

http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...m+Eksik+Geldi!

*12. talart**yazdı*
*KİBARLI şİFA İade Almıyorlar!*
Bu firmanın milyonlarca sattığı ilaca rağmenticaret anlayışında geri iadenin olmaması çok şaşırtıcı bir durum. Medyayoluyla 21 milyon insana ilaç sattıklarını anlatıyorlar.

üstelik her lafları hayırlı olsun, selamünaleyküm, allaha emenet ol gibi kendinden mesajlı cilalı laflar ama 1.5 ay oldubelkide 30 kere inadına aramama rağmen daha sonuç alamadım. 

http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...de+Almiyorlar!

*13.* *şikayet No:1001516*
Tüm şikayet Konuları İade ve değişim şikayetleri ürün teslimat sorunları ürün şikayetleri Müşteri hizmetleri şikayetleri Diğer 

ünceki şikayetSonraki şikayet

*16 Kasım 2011, 13:20:57*
*tunsele yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAğLIK üRüNLERİ ürün İşe Yaramadı!*
İki kutu olarak kullandığım reishi mantarı takviyesi hiç işe yaramadığı gibi firmaya attığım maile cevap alamadım. Trigiseridim daha da yükseldi. Firmanın sadece satışta ilgisi şikayet konusunda yardımcı olmaması, şikayetimi size bildirmeme yol açtı. İlginize şimdiden teşekkür ederim. Gereğini yapmanızı rica ederim. 

şikayetVar / şikayet Oku / KİBARLI SAğLIK üRüNLERİ ürün İşe Yaramadı!

Kibarlı Sağlık ürünleri*14. 2 Aralık 2011, 15:03:51*
*melih4155 yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAğLIK üRüNLERİ İlaç Etkinliğini Göstermedi!* şikayetVar / şikayet Oku / KİBARLI SAğLIK üRüNLERİ İlaç Etkinliğini Göstermedi!
Babam diyabet hastası olduğu için televizyondaki bu firmanın iddialı ilaçlarından kullandı. 2 ay düzenli kullanmasına rağmen aspirin etkisi dahi göstermedi. Ayrıca firma çalışanları kesinlikle profesyonel değil. Devlet yetkililerinin 24 saat boyunca ekranları kalabalık eden bu tüccarlara müdahalesi şart. Sikayetvar.com'a teşekkürler. 

15. Kibarlı Sağlık ürünleri 
*12 Aralık 2011, 12:32:03* şikayetVar / şikayet Oku / CLAVİS PANAX Tansiyona Sebep Oluyor Ve Kolesterolu Tetikliyor!
*b_çelik yazdı*
*CLAVİS PANAX Tansiyona Sebep Oluyor Ve Kolesterolu Tetikliyor!*
Ben babama 6 ay Panax kapsülü aldım ve babam kullandı adam iyileşeceğine kötüleşti. Doktoru kalp damarlarında yağlanma daralma daha da artmış ne yaptınız diye çok kızdı. Babamın tansiyonu 13 'ü geçmezdi şimdi 14'den aşağı düşmüyor. Kolesterolu 230 civarında idi şimdi 450'den aşağı düşmüyor. şimdi ne yapacağımızı bilemiyoruz. 6 ay yeterli değil 6 ay daha kullanın diyorlar. 


*16.* *CLAVİS PANAKS Ambalaj Delinmiş!kutusu delinmiş ve haplar torbaya dök**24 Ağustos 2011, 09:20:57*
*cafemustafa yazdı*
*CLAVİS PANAKS Ambalaj Delinmiş!*
Clavis Panax'tan kargo yolu ile almış olduğum ürünün kutusu delinmiş ve haplar torbaya dökülmüş. Firmayı aradığımda ürünü geri göndermemi uygun görülürse yenisiyle değiştireceklerini söylüyorlar ama ben artık firmaya güvenmiyorum hapların bayat olması ihtimali yüksek. Sağlığımızla da oynuyorlar. 

*17.* *CLAVİS PANAKS üründen Memnun Kalmadım! koroner kalp hastasıyım 2 ade**19 Eylül 2011, 08:22:51* 
*mustar57 yazdı 
**CLAVİS PANAKS üründen Memnun Kalmadım!*
2004 yılından beri koroner kalp hastasıyım. Kalp damarlarımdan birinde 2 adet stent takılı. Sağlık raporu belgem ile birlikte 3 adet tıbbi ilaca destek olsun diye Tv reklamlarından izlemem sonrası Clavis Panax ürününden satın almaya başladım.

Satış görevlisi toplamda 6 kutu bitirmem gerektiğini söyledi. 5. kutuyu da satın alarak toplamda 600 TL. ödediğim Clavis Panax ürünü televizyon kanallarında izlenildiği kadar faydalı değil.

Temmuz 2011 ayı içerisinde 6 aylık muayenemi ve tahlillerimi yaptırmam sonrasında kolesterolümün 188 olduğu tespit edildi. Firmayı aradım, karşıma hep satış temsilcileri çıkıyor, sizin sorununuzla ilgilenen yok.

Zaten daha önce de 2 - 3 kez telefonla, 2 kez de e.mail ortamındaki yazılı ve telefon görüşmelerime cevap alamadım. Firmanın görüşme kayıtları incelenirse söylediklerim doğrulanacaktır. 

*18.* CLAVİS PANAKS Alerji Yaptı! benim hiçbir şeye alerjim yoktu*16 Aralık 2011, 08:05:14 
**patenxxl yazdı*
*CLAVİS PANAKS Alerji Yaptı!
*
Hiçbir yan etkisi yoktur diye reklam yapıyorlar; fakat asıl benim hiçbir şeye alerjim yoktu. Bu üründen 4 ya da 5 kutu kapsül yuttum kaşıntı yapmaya başladı, ilacı kestim kaşıntı da gitti. Kendi sitelerinden mail attım, aradılar; fakat iade almıyoruz dediler. 

*Raporlar aşağıda ki linktedir.
*Raporlar

*Bazı Firmalar sahte ürünler üreterek insan sağlığını tehdit ediyor*
Ben İbrahim GüKüEK, 32 yıl boyunca alternatiftıp ile ilgili çalışmalar yaptıktan sonra, bilgi ve birikimlerimi 3 ciltlik birkitapta topladım. Bunun yanında İksir, Tonik, Jel, Tentür, Ozon yağı ve Bitkiüayları gibi bitkisel yan etkisiz ürünler ürettim. Bugünlerde de en songeliştirmiş olduğum ürünlerden, düşük tansiyon problemi olanlar için Cemreİksir ve Cemre Tonik ürünlerinin, çalışmalarımdan daha önce haberi olan eskibir çalışanım tarafından, Kibirli firmasına servis edilip, bu ürünün, sözde ikidoktorun icat ettiği söylenerek piyasaya sürülmeye başlanmıştır. Cemre ürünleriformulasyon ve geliştirme olarak tamamiyle bana aittir. Sahtekarlık,kalpazanlık ve sahte ürün üretmekte çok yetenekli olan Kibirli firması benimçalışmalarımı taklit ederek insanları sömürmeye çalışmaktadır.
Ayrıca bu insanlar ne yaptığını bilmeden üstünkörüçaldıkları bilgilerle bu ürünleri çıkararak insan sağlığıyla oynamaktadırlar.ürneğin; Cemre İksir ‘inin bileşimindeki bitkilerden bir tanesinin eksik olmasıya da oranlarının yanlış olması durumunda şiddetli baş ağrısı yapar, farklıbitkilerin karıştırılması ise çözülen iltihabın böbreklerden atılamamasınasebep olur bu da insanda kronik böbrek yetmezliğini tetikleyebilir. Bizürünlerimizde böbrek yetmezliğini önlerken, taklitci insanların yapmış olduğuürünlerle, sağlıklı böbrekleriniz bile iflas ettirebilir.
Sonuçta bu firma ve emrinde ki bu zavallı ikidoktor (gerçek doktorları tenzih ederim) önce babaları gibi Azerbaycan'a gidiporadaki üniversitelerden ücret karşılığı Prof. lük diplomalarını satınalsınlar. Bu kişiler ABD'de FDA tarafından iç kanamalara sebep olduğugerekçesiyle yasaklanan "Reishi Mantarı"ndan ürünler yapıpsatıyorlar. Yani insan sağlığını hiçbir şekilde önemsemeyen, araştırmadanyoksun gözünü para hırsı bürümüş bu insanlara kanmayınız, itibar etmeyiniz,kanarsanız hem sağlığınız bozulur hem de paranızdan olursunuz.
Bu sahtekarların üretmiş olduğu ürünlerikullanırsanız faydası olmaz, çünkü Bizim ürettiğimiz Cemre iksirde sarımsak vezencefil konsantre halde iken bu taklitçilerin ürününde sarımsakbulunmamaktadır. Yani Gökçek Tentürü kopyalamak istemişlerdir ve çok özel bazıbitkileri de içinde barındırmamaktadır. ürneğin Türkiye’de 90 çeşit alıç, 52çeşit kekik, 83 çeşit ada çayı, 40 çeşit papatya yetişir. Bu bitkilerin birkısmını özel olarak Uludağ, Keşiş Dağı, Kaz dağları veya Beydağlarından özelizinle toplatmaktayım. ürneğin: Adaçayları içinde sadece bir tür şifamaksadıyla kullanılır. Peki, bunlar hangi adaçayı şifalı hangisi değilbiliyorlar mı? Hayır, bilemezler çünkü kalpazanın ilimle ilgisi olamaz. Sözdedoktor, gerçekte kalpazan olan bu kişiler ne anlar iksir, tonik, tentür, diyetve aloe vera jel, ozon yağı ve diğer ürünlerden ve bu ürünlerin formasyonundan.Burada 3 ciltlik “şifalı bitkiler ve Alternatif Tıp” isimli kitabı yazan (bukitap; bu alanda son 1000 yılın ilk ve tek ilmi kitabıdır, üünkü bu kitapta1000’den fazla klinik araştırmaya yer verilmiştir.) Ayrıca kendi çekmiş olduğum7000 şifalı bitki fotoğrafını yandaki linktewww.dogaltedavi.net görebilirsiniz.En önemlisi de yakalandığım hastalıklardan kurtulmak için binlerce bitkiyikendi üzerimde denedikten sonra bu ürünleri geliştiren tek kişiyim. Romatizmayakarşı 4 yıl ve alerjiye karşı 17 yıl araştırma yaptıktan sonra bir buluşyaptım. ürneğin Aloe vera kaynatılmaz, haşlanmaz ve ekstresi yapılmazsa ancak ozaman % 100 doğal olur ve dünyada ilk ve tek doğal aloeverajeli ben ürettim ve19 yılımı aldı. Dünyanın en büyük firmaları dahi aloevera jeli doğal üretemedi.Nemrut öldü, Hz. İbrahim Rahmana kavuştu, fakat Nemrudun varisleri ile Hz.İbrahim’ in varisleri arasında ki mücadele kıyamette kadar devam edecektir.

Yeni bir oyun: http://www.kibarlidogalsaglik.com/re...ayfa=sahtesite
Bu şu demektri:
1. Panax hakkında çıkan bir çok olumsuz yazı ve yorumlardan kurtulmak için bu zaten bizim değil demek için bir taktik, çünkü açılan tazminat davaları çok
2. Panax ın sahtesi yapılıyorsa orjinalı hakkında zaten yüzlerce şikayet vardı, şimdide sahteleri üretiliyorsa binlerce insanın sağlığı tehdit ve tehlike altındadır.
Bu sitede aşağıdaki linklerde sahte panax satıldığı iddea ediliyor bu linklerin çoğu kibarlı sağlık ürünleri satan bayilerin siteleri.Bu ne demektir kendi elemanları sahte ürünler üretiyorlar, orjinalı hakkında şikayetler varken sahteleri de varsa bu insaların hayatı tehdit ve tehlike altında demektir.Bazıları para için herşeyi yapabilmektedir.Bana kalırsa hayali sahte ürünler olduğunu üretmek ve ürün vermek istemediği firmaların sahte panax üretiğini ideea ederek kendini temize çıkarma ve açılan tazminat davalarından kurtulmak için yarğıyı yanıltma olabilir.Binlerce şikayet ve binlerce insanın sağlığını bozulduğunu düşünürsek, bu onlar için bir çözüm gibi gözükmektedir.Birkaç sitede değişik kutularda değişik panax türleri satıldığını iddeaa etmek güzel bir oyun.Böylece kendilerinin temiz olduklarını bu şikayetlerin kendileri ile bir ilgisi olmadığını iddeaa edecekler.Uyanıklar kendilerini akılı milleti aptal yerine koyacaklar.

*<<< SATHE üRüN SATAN SITELER LİSTESİ >>>
*clavispanax.gen.tr
panaxsatis.gen.tr
orjinalpanax.gen.tr
orjinalpanaxclavis.gen.tr
kibarliurunleri.gen.tr
kibarlisaglikurunleri.gen.tr
sifabitki.gen.tr
clavis.gen.tr
clavispanaxburada.com
guvendevamerkezi.com
vega-mar.com
sifakapinda.com
sanalpazar.com
panaxsatisi.com
alisverisdeyiz.com
makdis.com
tiklasepette.com
clavispanaxorjinal.com
eskula.com
clavis-panax.org
yenidenal.com
yasammarketim.com
kirmizireishimantari.gen.tr
megasayfa.com
sifaeli.net
nebbu.com
corvaspanax.com
ekoal.com
panax.siparisiver.net
alternatifecza.com
gelburaya.com
saglikdestek.de
elfkozmetik.com
kibarliclavispanax.net
panaxturkiye.net
telesiparis.com
x-sir.com
orjinshop.com
clavis-panax.info
mutluyasa.com
bitkiselkarisim.com
kampanyaliclavispanax.com
kibarliclavispanax.net
kibarli.gen.tr
kibarlipanax.org
panaxsiparis.com
bitkiselkozmetikcim.com
clavispanaxsiparis.com
netvitrinim.com
botanikecza.com
devasepeti.com
clavispanax-tr.com
alternatifecza.com
panax.tk
guvendeva.com
guzellikvesaglik.com
vitrinalisveris.com
akildakal.com
orjinalclavise1.com
bitkice.com
medista.com.tr
clavispanaxorjinal.com
panax-plus.com
saglampazarlama.com
clavis-reishimantari.com
bitkioutlet.com
WebYeni.com
drclavis.com
indirimci.com
clavis-romaflex.com
istanbul.olx.com.tr
panaxsiparis.net
clavise1.com
sifamerkezi.com
orjinal-clavis-panax.com




> Hocam ben sizin ürünlerinizi Doğal Ecza'da sipariş verdim ve geldi, fakat bana etiketsiz şişelerde bazı ürünler geldi ve bu ürünler aynı su gibi hiçbir etkisi yok, Hocam ben sizin telefon numaranızı unutugumdan onlardan sipariş vermişti.Sizin ürünlerin etkisini biliyorum lütfen bu tür dolandırıcılarla bizi muhatap etirmeyin ve sağlığımızla oynamasınlar.


Evet malesef bu tür şikayetler bize de geliyor, İstanbul, Ankara, İzmir ve Antalya'da nerede nasıl yapıldığı bilinmeyen ürünler yapanlar var.Ulaşabildiklerimizi önlüyoruz.

Kibarlı Sağlık ürünleri pazarlama şirketine artık ürün vermiyoruz.Gökçek İksir, Gökçek Tonik, Gökçek Diyet, Gökçek Tentür, Gökçek Masaj Yağı ve çeşitli çay karışımlarını biz üretip biz satıyoruz.Sahte ürülerden kaçınmak için mutlaka bizden almalısınız.Bir dönem bu firmaya bayilik verdik ve şimdi vermiyoruz, fakat buna rağmen fahiş fiyata ürün aldıklarını iddaa edenler var şayet bu durumda olanlar varsa maduriyetlerini gidermek için hasta ve hasta yakınlarına uygun ürün vermeyi biz bir borç adediyoruz.üok üzgünüz bizim dışımızda bizden habersiz gelişen durumlar için

Bazı bayilerin insanları dolandırdıklarını farkettik ve bayiliklerine son verdik, bazı paragözler bizden 6 şiş tonik bir şişe iksir ve iki kavanoz çay alıyor ve bunu 180 tl ye satması gerekirken, bizim satış sitemiz Bitkisel Tedavi da olduğu gibi, fakat bu paragöz bazı kişiler 6 şişe tonik yerine hastaya 1 şişe tonik, iksir ve iki kavanoz çay gönderiyor ve 180 tl talep ediyor.Bu tür insanlarla çalışmamız mümkün değildir ve bu paragöz bayilerden 12 sinin bayiliğini iptal ettik.Bizim için önce insan ve insan sağlığıdır, ilkemize ters düşenler bize milyon dolarda kazandıracak olsa bile bir önemi yoktur.Nitekim milyon dolarlık bayilik sözleşmesini çöpe attım ve atarım da, tazminat ödeme pahasına da olsa

Bazı hastalar ve hasta yakınları sürekli indirim yaparmısınız lütfen 10-20 size dokunmaz diyerek kendi durumlarını anlatıp, bizden yardımcı olmamızı istiyorlar dışarıdan biz çok para kazanıyormuş gibi gözüküyoruz.Fakat kimse bizim durmumuzu bilmiyor bilmeside gerekmez.Fakat sürekli indirim talebi beni rahatsız ediyor.Benim birlikte çalıştığım bir bayi bize ödemelerini zamanında yapmadı, verdiği çekler ve senetler karşılıksız çıktı.Ben çeklerim yazılmasın diye Arabamı, satım, 5 defa kredi aldım, evimi satım ve arsamı satım, ama çok şükür borçlarımızı ödedik.Nemrut ve çetesi işbirliği yaptığı firmaları ele geçirir, geçiremezse üretiği ürünleri üretebilmek için firmayı iflasa zorlar.Dios...firmasından Mehmet beyde bu şebekeye ürün vermiş.Mehmet bey beni aradı ve siz paranızı alabiliyormusunuz ibrahim bey biz paramızı alamıyoruz dedi.Mehmet beyin 400 bin liralık çek ve senetleri karşılıksız çıkmış, bana danızşan Mehmet beye vallahi yardımcı olmak isterdim ama onları biliyorsunuz işte sağlam anlaşma yapacaktınız, güvendiğiniz için şimdi birşey yapamıyorsunuz dedim.Bir kaç ay sonra Mehmet beyin oğlu Ejder bey beni aradı ve babam vefat etti, üzüntüden kalp kirizi geçirmiş.Nemrut ve çetesinin karşısında bu sefer ben varım.Ben kimim? Ben Hz. İbrahimin varisiyim.

Evet bundan 4 hafta önce ürünlerimizi üreten sahtekarlar hakkında yazı yazdım ve bu yazıdan bir hafta sonra yani 04.11.2011 saat 18 40 gibi saldırıya ugradım.Ofisimden çıkıp evime giderken 1-0-15 metre sonra bana aniden 3 kişi saldırdı ve 3 kişide geriden takip ediyordu.Olayda yere düştüm ve tekmeler sonucu alnımın sol köşesinde bir damar yırtıldı ve oluk gibi kan kaybetmeme rağmen onlar Alman Nazileri gibi beni tepiklemeye devam ettiler.Olaya komşu esnafların yetişmesi ile canımı kurtararabilim.Haseki hastanesinde beyin kanaması olup olmadığını tesbiti için rötgen çektirdik ve sonra şehremini Karakoluna şikayette bulunduk.Fındıkzade ilköğretim okulunun kamarasından saldırganların kim olduğunu tesbit ettim, fakat muhtemelen olayın saldırganları başka bir semtten geldiklerinden Polisin olayı çözmesi zaman alacak gibi.Adamlarda ki yüzsüzlüğe bakın hem Cemre İksir ve Cemre Tonik'in sahtesini yapıyorlar hemde bana gözdağı vermek için saldırganları gönderiyorlar.Türkiye bir hukuk devletimi değilmi bir çok faile meçhul olaylara karışan Nemrut ve çetesi hakkında neden herhangi bir işlem yapılmıyor.Bunlar derin devlette de mi derinler bunu anlıyamadım.

----------

